# Turtle Creek 6/12-6/13



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nada. End of reoprt.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh well it happens, at least ya got out. They'll be there soon enough, jus' make sure you got yer net handy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

ISK, man talked to a old timer on Saturday who fished there from 8 AM until I left at 12:30 and nothing. He tossed lures, bloods, spot, mackerel, clam, squid, and mullet adn he got skunked. He has ecevn fished there at night and not even one trash fish.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Dogg ... Bob knows skunk too 

Hey, gonna be down the 29th of July through August 2nd if you want someone to get skunked with I'll PM you in a few weeks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Dogg ... Bob knows skunk too
> 
> Hey, gonna be down the 29th of July through August 2nd if you want someone to get skunked with I'll PM you in a few weeks.


That works great for me as I am off the week end of July 30 to Aug 1st. Give me a shout.


----------

